# Duct Cleaning



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

We've been thinking about having our ducts professionally cleaned with the hope that it will improve the overall air quality. We're also hoping it will help eliminate a strange smell within the house. We can't figure out where the smell comes from or what the cause is but to me it's worth a shot.

Is duct cleaning worth the expense? I've had people tell me it's a waste of $$. What's your opinion? Anyone have a good or bad experience? Thanks.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

My brother is now running our HVAC company which has been in the family since my Grandfather started it in '44. I can't tell you many times I recommended duct cleaning. It is worth every dime you will spend. Will it cure the smell? I don't know. You really need to narrow down where it is coming from. If you don't smell it when the blower is not running that can point toward the ductwork but it could also be something that is getting drawn in through return air or something in wall portions of the return air which duct cleaning may not help. It could also be mold or mildew on the evaporator coil if you have central air. Or it could be something on the heat exchanger that emanates when it heats up. My suggestion is to put as much effort as you have to into finding the source and do it yourself because hiring somone to look for it could prove fruitless and expensive. You could easily end up with contractors of differant discipline point fingers at each other and sending you the bill. You can pull the ends caps off the ductwork with a screwdriver, pliers and a hammer pretty easily and then look into them. If you have a humidifier on your plenum you can use that as an access panel to look into the evaporator coil but if it has a coil you will have to move that to look into the heat exchanger. If you need to hire someone to pull that apart for you make sure you are there to look at it yourself. Good luck and feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## andy9086 (Jan 10, 2010)

Depending on the age of the house it may be worth your while. A friend bought a house that was 40-50 years old and the Duct Doctor (company name) pulled out 7 bushel baskets full of junk (mice, bugs and lots of dust). I do HVAC work for a living. Sometimes you pull duct work apart after a couple years and it looks new and sometimes it is disgusting. Depends on house cleaning, pets, kids and other variables. Also, if you have allergies it is a good idea. All that being said if you hire someone make sure they have good equipment. Lots of guys are in it with stuff rivaling a shop vac. I have no affiliation with the Duct Doctor (he is in Lapeer); just know he is good. I have no idea what cleaning costs either. Hope this helps.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

A good rule of thumb I use is how often are you dusting during the winter months when the house is fairly closed off to outside elements? If you find you're doing it a lot chances are your ductwork is in need of a cleaning. If your filter gets dirty quick, that's another sign. As someone suggested you can do your own limited inspection to see if you feel it is necessary or not.

If/when you do, make sure whoever you hire has a good reputation. Do NOT base your decision on money alone. There's a lot of idiots out there with a shop vac offering you a great deal and they don't have a clue. The one company I always recommend in the Detroit Tri County area is Safety King(I believe they do Davison as well) http://www.safetyking.com/process.html . They will do a thorough job at a fair cost and have been doing this type of work for a very long time.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a company in the Mt. Pleasant/Alma area. Our house is over 100 yrs old and is constantly dusty. I never used to have allergies but have developed them in the last couple of years and think the amount of dust in the house might be part of the problem. What is a ball park range for the cost? Is it based on square feet or something else? Just saw this thread and it got me thinking.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

paulywood said:


> Can anyone recommend a company in the Mt. Pleasant/Alma area. Our house is over 100 yrs old and is constantly dusty. I never used to have allergies but have developed them in the last couple of years and think the amount of dust in the house might be part of the problem. What is a ball park range for the cost? Is it based on square feet or something else? Just saw this thread and it got me thinking.


Cost is dependent on the company doing it. If you are getting it done right chances are it will cost you quite a bit more than these advertised prices you'll see such as those $59.95 duct cleaning specials. As far as a quote I'm hesitant to give you a figure due to the different things you can have done.

As for a contractor, the one I recommended above appears to serve the entire lower except the 989 area if this is any indication- http://1800airduct.com/MemberInfo.aspx?mid=13


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

The company that I recommend to my customers is Stanly Steamer they do a good job and if they make a mess on the carpets they have the personal to clean it right away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm in the 989 so I guess that counts them out. I'll have to look into it more. Thanks guys.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks to all for your quick replies. I think we'll look into getting quotes when the Federal refund shows up.


----------



## team3devils (May 29, 2009)

I work for a Heating and Cooling company that does this , and im the guy that gets to enjoy the dust thats 30-100 years old. our cost is $295. for up to 10 runs.. supply and return count. and anything over the 10 runs is $25 per run. we also offer a santizer.. we serve the Tri Cites.. look us up in the yellow pages and you'll know who we are.. im not gonna post the name because of "company policys". i've seen some pretty rough ducts as well, and ive seen some that were extremely clean. like posted above.. if you have allergies or sinus issues i'd get it done.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Some thoughts on duct cleaning, not my site but a good read...http://hphaa.com/editorials/index.htm


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I had a company called Squeakyclean come to my house that was built in 1962. I was amazed at how much junk was in the duct work, both heating and return. The house smells better, air flow in all of the rooms is smooth. I would have to say it was well worth it in my place.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

we had the ducts cleaned at work and I can tell you that prior to them cleaning them I (and others) would constantly have sinus headaches, i have not had one since they cleaned the ducts about 1.5 months ago. 

I have heard in the past they it is "snake oil" and doesnt really do anything but I dont believe that now with my experience.

Thinking about getting my house ones done.

J-


----------

